# Taurus 24/7 9mm Long Slide Mag issue?



## mammynun (Nov 25, 2008)

I recently bought a Taurus 24/7 9mm Long Slide; about 700 rounds of of different types of JHP and FMJ though it with no problems. Truthfully, I was very pleasantly surprised...

Anyway, I noted one bit of strangeness; both of the mags that came with it will (sometimes, 90%) release the slide when inserted when they're loaded. The factory mag that I bought does not exhibit this behavior. I kind of like that they do this... is there some safety issue that I'm missing?

To be clear: I empty a mag, slide locks to the rear. Insert mag, slide releases and chambers round.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't speak for the Taurus, but my Beretta and Glock do the same thing, but you have to jam the mag in pretty hard to get it to happen.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

mammynun said:


> I recently bought a Taurus 24/7 9mm Long Slide; about 700 rounds of of different types of JHP and FMJ though it with no problems. Truthfully, I was very pleasantly surprised...
> 
> Anyway, I noted one bit of strangeness; both of the mags that came with it will (sometimes, 90%) release the slide when inserted when they're loaded. The factory mag that I bought does not exhibit this behavior. I kind of like that they do this... is there some safety issue that I'm missing?
> 
> ...


Long slide? Are you talking about the 24/7 OSS in 9mm?
If so, I have one and my factory mags do not release the slide when inserted, but I can't see a safety issue with your aftermarket ones releasing the slide.

OOOPS! Just looked it up. Looks like the 24/7 OSS before they actually released the OSS to the public. Sorry!


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Except my OSS has an ambidextrous safety and a decocker. Other than that I think its the same gun.


----------

